# Anyone know Kead Bullets?



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

I have found Kead Bullets in the Dallas, TX area on the internet. Their bullet prices seem very good, however I need some feedback on their quality, customer service etc.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Do they have a website? Please post it.


----------



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

Sure.

www.keadbullets.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For discussion and reviews of Kead Bullets, look here: http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170886


----------



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> For discussion and reviews of Kead Bullets, look here: http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170886


This link has been very helpful. As a result, I will not consider Kead for my bullets, but am interested in others mentioned. Thanks for the posting!


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I've shot KEAD bullets and they're really good. I've heard delivery may be a problem.


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

Missouri Bullets or Two Alpha Bullets is who I order from.


----------

